# Las Vegas Wedding-Do we register in UK?



## asia098 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all, thank you in advance for your help. My husband and I recently got married in my hometown of Las Vegas. He is a UK citizen, I am a US citizen. Currently he is back in the UK working and I am here trying to figure this mess out! I need to know right now if I need to get in contact with the Las Vegas Wedding Bureau and register our marriage in the UK? I read online that I have to have it sent to the British embassy in Los Angeles? But is that only for UK citizens? Or should we do it too? Or when I apply for my visa will it not matter if I do that? Help me please!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't have to register your marriage in the UK.


----------



## asia098 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you  would you mind telling me why? Will our visa application do that for us?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The UK recognises official US weddings. There is no requirement to register your marriage.


----------



## enfianced (May 13, 2013)

nyclon said:


> You don't have to register your marriage in the UK.


Ditto. You'll just need to show a valid marriage certificate as proof of your marriage when applying for your spousal visa. It doesn't matter that you were married outside the UK, as long as the marriage was legal and recognised.

You'll need to show additional evidence to prove a genuine relationship, too, such as phone records, Skype messages, emails, photos, gift cards, etc.


----------



## asia098 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you both so much. Do you know if an official certified copy of the marriage license would be okay? Pretty sure we put our address in the UK when we went to go get our license. Stupid mistake


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

asia098 said:


> Thank you both so much. Do you know if an official certified copy of the marriage license would be okay? Pretty sure we put our address in the UK when we went to go get our license. Stupid mistake


Everything needs to be original so you'll have to wait for your husband to post it to you.


----------



## enfianced (May 13, 2013)

asia098 said:


> Thank you both so much. Do you know if an official certified copy of the marriage license would be okay? Pretty sure we put our address in the UK when we went to go get our license. Stupid mistake


I think that should work, but double check on that. You can also usually get a record of marriage from the state, so look into getting documents from Nevada's official records. I recently had to apply for my long-form birth certificate from NC, and I know you can get marriage and death records in the same way, too.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you must get Nevada State marriage certificate, which the wedding bureau can tell you how to. Or read Marriage Certificates - Clark County Recorder

You can, optionally, deposit your marriage certificate with General Register Office in UK, so that you can get UK marriage certificate easily and conveniently. You can either do it through British Embassy if living abroad or through the Foreign Office in London. There is absolutely no obligation to do so and Nevada State certificate will be accepted as valid in UK.


----------



## asia098 (Apr 17, 2013)

Okay, I've gone and gotten a certified copy at the recorders office of my marriage certificate. Will this be okay to send in with my application or do I need the actual certificate?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The certificate issued by the recorder's office, as described in the link above, is perfectly suitable. Make a photocopy and attach that as well.


----------

